# 200 yard bow shot



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

this is Randy oitker shooting a ballon at 200 yards took him two shots but he did it amazing shot. it was broadcast on the outdoor channel.

http://s391.photobucket.com/albums/oo35 ... 42_617.mp4


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

thats pretty cool. with the right equipment and conditions, any well practiced archer can do that. seems like everyone has a 100 yard pin on their bow now. ive got a 160 yard pin on mine. the new technology in archery is amazing!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That pretty cool.I would never take no more then a 70 yard shot on a deer and that has to be in the open with no wind at all.But for fun I would try that shot.Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

o-|| Just waitin. :O•-:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

In before the lock....


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I love it! My Monster will do that as well.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> thats pretty cool. with the right equipment and conditions, any well practiced archer can do that. seems like everyone has a 100 yard pin on their bow now. ive got a 160 yard pin on mine. the new technology in archery is amazing!!


Sweet, the closer we get to compound bows turning into rifles, the sooner we can get a primitive weapon hunt. What do ya say mr. karaopwitz, I know your lurking on here- Let's turn the extended archery areas into primitive weapon hunts.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> o-|| Just waitin. :O•-:


Wait no longer...

:? Big deal! Byron Ferguson does the same thing with a longbow! 8)

:O•-: o-||


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

guess I'll start it! :O•-: 

That crap only encourages the masses to try those Hail Mary shots. I no longer have a lick of awe or respect for those "feats", the damage they cause in the long run far out weights any good that comes of it. :twisted: 


o-||


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I guess it is no different than a muzzleloader shooting 200 yards either. it seems both weapons are capable of this range. it all comes down to the shooter behind the weapon to accomplish this.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> I guess it is no different than a muzzleloader shooting 200 yards either. it seems both weapons are capable of this range. it all comes down to the shooter behind the weapon to accomplish this.


Don't get me wrong, I am not just picking on the bow hunters, this trend is a prevalent problem across all the hunting sports no matter what weapon you use.

Back when I grew up and was learning to hunt, I was taught to stay within the range I could hit them, sadly that has went by the way side in the quest to make money and the pursuit of trophies.

The problem is with all the advertisement and promotion of long range shooting we see in the industry today, now every tom, dick and hairy who doesn't possess the skill to do it (or even practices at that range), thinks it's acceptable to shoot that far. In fact the indursty has tried hard to replace woodsmanship with technology, or worst they don't show all the other effort and work that goes into harvesting in their shows, so we get a legion of fools running around out in the woods thinking the animals will just fall into their lap.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> sagebrush said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it is no different than a muzzleloader shooting 200 yards either. it seems both weapons are capable of this range. it all comes down to the shooter behind the weapon to accomplish this.
> ...


I love you man! 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It is fun to mess around and shoot those long shots. Ever play archery golf? It's a real kick in the pants! You start out by launching an arrow into outer space, (tee shot) then you usually fallow up with a shorter long shot at a more manageable distance say 80-150 yards, then you try with your last shots to hit a puck suspended on a stick. Those are your shorter realistic controlled shots. Like the ones we should be taking when we hunt...


----------



## huntinkid (Aug 19, 2009)

i wanna know where and how high your taking these shots? just dont miss and hit your neighbor mowing the law


----------

